# What do you name your macs ?



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2001)

What have you named your mac and how did this name come about ?
(have you ever named a non mac computer ??? (other than the name sh*tbox LOL  )

Personally before I go my first mac (a performa 635CD) I used macs at school and I had a Quadra 650 that I used all the time (we had BOLO tournaments after school) with the a hard drive name called "Roots Radical" ...  I will be damned if I know what it means, I just found it cool   So when I got my mac I named the hard drive "Radical Drive" and it's been a tradition to call my main partition like so for all my computers (well my main mac that is).

As for names.  My peforma was named sentinel (which now rests in a plastic bag in my basement), and I;ve named my G3 admiralty (after my fictitious "club" lol )... it seems fitting since my mac is almost always on with the MP3 player going  (I have about  1 weeks worth of music ready on my external firewire HD, and another 40 MP3 CDs in backup storage lol)


----------



## RacerX (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac Systems:
	Euclid			(Mac OS X)
	Fermi			(MacOS 8.6)
	Riemann			(Rhapsody DR2)
	Feynman			(Rhapsody DR2)
	Bonnet			(A/UX 3.0.1)
	HAL 9000			(MacOS 8.1)
	SAL 9000			(MacOS 8.1)
	Panda			(MacOS 8.1)

NeXT:
	Frankel			(OPENSTEP 4.2)

Silicon Graphics:
	Gauss			(Irix 6.2)
	Euler			(Irix 5.3)
	Morse			(Irix 5.3)

Sun Microsystems:
	Oppenheimer		(Solaris 7)

My general naming convention is carried over from when I worked at the NFS Geometry Center ( http://www.geom.umn.edu/ ), where all of our systems (SGI, Sun, Mac, and NeXT) were named after mathematicians (we had 1 PC running Windows 3.1 and a very early version of Linux, ca. 1994, which didn't have a name back then).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 9, 2001)

You got A/UX installed ??? How does it run ??
From what I;ve seen it has a system 7 appearance to it ... u need to tell me more lol.

hmmm ... I dont see a pythagora in there !!! what's up with that  ???


----------



## RacerX (Jun 9, 2001)

It wasn't everything I thought it would be, but it is cool to play with. Here a current image.


----------



## Soapvox (Jun 9, 2001)

On my Wallstreet PB with OS X i have a dual partition so there is 9er and the big X.

My server at home is a four partition system:
Anxiety - The VPC partition, because that gives me anxiety

My Twilight Garden - OS X partition, it is named after a CUre song, but it also keeps me up all night working and growing my skills

then the other two are boring, music and apps

On my Grape iMac it is called GrapeApe


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jun 9, 2001)

My Dual G4s name is DarkLotus. My G3 Powerbook is the Juggala. These names are derived from my favorite band: ICP


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 9, 2001)

My iMac and iBook don't have names, but I do have a powerbook 5300, which i call bertha. A fitting name for a 2 inch thick land monster.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2001)

Since I've used my Macintoshes while in college, previously while an undergraduate and now a graduate student, my PowerBook 520c and Blue & White G3 have been named Athena, after the Greek Goddess of wisdom.

PowerBook 520c:
50Mhz 68LC040
36MB RAM
240MB HD
100MB ZIP External SCSI HD
Mac OS 8.1

PowerMac G3:
400MHz G3
640MB RAM
Rage 128
Adaptec 2930 SCSI Card
12GB IBM UltraATA HD
18GB IBM Ultra SCSI HD
100MB ZIP
Lacie 6x4x16 SCSI CD-RW
Mac OS 9.1
Mac OS X
LinuxPPC 2000


----------



## RacerX (Jun 9, 2001)

The 520c is a very good system, I still love my Duo 280c (68LC040/66, 32/320/14.4). As a Student I had a Mac SE/30 that was great for Theorist and Expressionist (lived in those apps), and Word 5.1a and PageMaker 4.0. I look back at my old research papers and I'm amazed at the quality I was able to get, way better than my friends who would fumble through TeX  .


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 9, 2001)

My iBook was called Mr. Mac IX before I installed the Public Beta, when I changed the name to Mr. Mac X. My Classic || is Mr. Schu, because he gave it to me. The Quadra 650 is Mr. Quadradon, because it's prehistoric. The 540c is simply 'Mr. Laptop', because it is lol. And the Packard Bell (it was a gift from my parents; I wouldn't buy it for money, lol) is named Mr. 4-letter-words lol.


----------



## sithious (Jun 9, 2001)

my very first computer was a sinclair zx81 which was called 'sinclair' for obvious reasons. 
then for a long time i had an atari mega st which i named 'bootsy'... 
my old imac was called 'lisa' after the good old apple computer and lisa simpson, so when i got my g4 i named it 'lisa II' ... 
now i've got two partitions, so 9.1 is named 'lisa II' while os x is named 'unixland' ...


----------



## Pascal (Jun 10, 2001)

My first Macintosh was called... _*Mac*_. (A 1984 Macintosh : "we" lived 3 years "together".)

My second Macintosh was called _*Gros Mac*_. (A Macintosh 512e : "we" lived 5 years "together".)

My third Macintosh was called _*Andromaque*_. (A Macintosh IIsi : "we" lived 7 years "together".)

My fourth (and current) Macintosh is called _*Courvoisier*_. (A Macintosh G3 beige DT 266 MHz : 2 years old and in great shape  ).

I'm thinking of getting a new Macintosh this fall, but I haven't found a name yet. I guess I have a few months to think about it before it is born !  I think I will keep my G3, though, so that would mean this would be the first poly_Mac_ous relationship of my life !

As for the hard drives, they have always been named according to the name of the computer, since I always had the feeling that the hard drive was part of the computer's personality (you are nobody if you don't have memory). It is the first time my Mac has a partitioned hard drive (schizophrenia ?). So right now, the partitions are called : _Courvoisier_ (main partition and headquarter of my apps, files and the stand alone Mac OS 9), _Mac Classique_ (2 GB partition for Classic Mac OS) and _Mac OS X_ (8 GB for.. guess why !?!  )

(None of them died, our ways simply parted eventually.)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 10, 2001)

LOL ... they went their way and you went yours pascal ?? he he he 

The hard drive naming convention for my HDs are to have the prefix "Radical " before the name 

Radical Drive --> main partition
Radical Firewire --> My external firewire HD
Radical X --> My OS X partition

but ...
my former 100Mb swpa partition is named Crash Dummy ... I dont know why lol .. it just is  (the black sheep of the HD family LOL )


Eh pascal ... on parle francais a quebec plus que anglais ?



Admiral


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 10, 2001)

Mr. Quadradon's external SCSI HD (1GB!) is called the "GigaDisk". Bow down to the power!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *LOL ... they went their way and you went yours pascal ?? he he he *


I wonder where they are now ? (Nostalgia !)





> *Eh pascal ... on parle francais a quebec plus que anglais ?*


Mais on ne parle que le fran&ccedil;ais... Sauf avec les visiteurs Am&eacute;ricains, bien s&ucirc;r !


----------



## Pascal (Jun 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr_mac_x_
> *Mr. Quadradon's external SCSI HD (1GB!) is called the "GigaDisk".*


Hey Mr. Quadradon ! That's a pretty impressive floppy you have !


----------



## RacerX (Jun 10, 2001)

...Memory Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta for each of the partitions. He is a Quadra 950, still in heavy use burning CDs, playing games, and general storage space. I think you'll understand why he is so special to me when you see this nice picture of him. And if you are wondering, no, he has never locked me outside   .


----------



## Pascal (Jun 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *He is a Quadra 950, still in heavy use burning CDs, playing games, and general storage space.*


And you need _three_ 19" screens for that ??? ;-)

Seriously, what was the original purpose of this three-headed monster ???


----------



## RacerX (Jun 10, 2001)

I many use that system for page layout in Pagemaker and QuarkXpress. there really is nothing like being able to have 6 pages up at actual size. It is how page layout should be done  . I haven't had as much call for layout work lately as I had before (every one wants web pages now, so I keep the format down to fit a standard 800 x 600 resolution).

And four years of living with my SE/30, I felt that I needed some space .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 10, 2001)

Geez!!!
RacerX ... I would like to know the full specs for every system u have lol monitors, graphics cards, RAM, drives... even the mice lol ...  Somehow I an getting a pi flashback moment ( pi = 3.14.... and also a movie, black-and-white, kinda annoying soundtrack, but an OK movie overall.. I reccomend it if you want to see a low budget noir flim   )

so without further ado ... I give RacerX clarance to post all his system specs lol 


Admiral
--> Hmmmm if you network all those machines, make em share a hive mind like the borg you can potentially have a smart house RacerX ... one that is 1000000 times better than bill gate's   <--


----------



## marmoset (Jun 10, 2001)

Currently at home (Bewitched theme)  I've got:

iMac DV+ : samantha
UMAX S900: endora

at work:

Mandrake Linux box: tweek
Solaris box:        thwack
HP/UX box:          thunk


at the old job (graphic arts shop):

Various macs:
Manet, Kahlo, Picasso, Michelangelo, Fra Lippo Lippi, Bosch, DuBuffet, Pollack, Guyton, etc.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 10, 2001)

I might be overly serious, too boring, or a candidate for the most unoriginal, but I name my Mac with _my_ name.

So everything ends up with my name:

Hard Drive: TommyWillB
DNS name: TommyWillB.[my_company].com
Mac AppleTalk name: TommyWillB (or more recently TommyWIllB_OS9 and TommyWillB_OSX)

About the only thing I do that may be of some interest is that I put a bunch of spaces, and sometimes "-", at the begining of my Mac AppleTalk name so that it show up first in the Chooser.

When I have multiple internal drives or external drives they usually get named what they are. i.e. Quantom_5GB, or VST_2GB, or WesternDigital_60GB.

Of course my excuse is that I have a very bad memory, and names are the first thing I forget! So this is my low-tech memory aid.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 10, 2001)

Shouldn't you add "the second" or "junior" to the name, that way when we address you, your Mac doesn't think we're talk to him


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 11, 2001)

Hmmm if he does that ... then we wouls have to latinize, agglo-zise (mode), germanize or russiannize his name LOL

Hmmmm a mac called Thomas William B II
or Thomas Wilhelm II (der Zweite)
I dont know any latin or russian  


hhmmmm I look forward to the day I will be able to say "Computer, tea, earl gray, hot!" and my computer prepares a cup of hot earl grey tea for me


----------



## ladavacm (Jun 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *hhmmmm I look forward to the day I will be able to say "Computer, tea, earl gray, hot!" and my computer prepares a cup of hot earl grey tea for me  *



Hmm...

Computer, a cup of tea.

And then the box, using the real DWIM interface scans for my actual wishes, and produces a cup of beverage almost completely, but not entirely, unlike the tea.


----------



## clark (Jun 11, 2001)

I named my b/w g3 to slyna . it means bitch in swedish =)


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 11, 2001)

clark: How dare you name a Mac such a thing?! Every Mac in the house is offended, and they refuse to turn on (lol)!

On a more serious note: why did you name it that?


----------



## clark (Jun 11, 2001)

becuase i love it =)


----------



## apb3 (Jun 11, 2001)

I was heavily into William Gibson (the cyberpunk author not the playwright) when I started thinking about the names I gave my machines.


His name for the world wide (even intergalactic) network in his stories was the "Matrix"


Matrix became the basis and each computer had a variation of that name.

Hence, my new 733 is Matrix G4_1 (for the 1st drive) and Matrix G4_2 (for the second). I have a firewire external on the 733 named Gigi (long story about a short-lived hot and heavy affair in Cannes).

My 1998 PowerBook is Matrix G3 Mobile. My wifes Tibook is TiMatrix.

My old machines (2 SEs, 2 SE/30s, 1 Classic, 1 LC, 1 Performa, 1 7200 (I got in Korea)) have similar Matrix variations.

As is evidenced by Gigi... I tend to name my external drives based on whim. Besides Gigi; I have Machiavelli (all my poli-sci university stuff), Thor (all my Icelandic work/play stuff) and SunTzu (stuff from when I was in the Army).


----------



## endian (Jun 11, 2001)

mine are named after birds of prey. i've got

owl <- 7200 running debian
osprey <- my beloved powerbook 160
kite <- my 7500
gyrfalcon <- my g4

I also have an SE/30, Performa 636CD (student discount!), 2 6100s, 2 Quadra 605s, another 7200, and a Centris 650, all of which are currently nameless.


----------



## tyrul (Jun 12, 2001)

I name my macs based on their color.  All five of them are unique.  BTW "Root Radical" is a great song by Rancid.  It's one of their calmer, less hardcore songs.  I'm sure they got the name from somewhwere else but I still thought you would all like to know.


----------



## phantomradio (Jun 12, 2001)

All my macs have names that describe them, or have a special meaning to me. 
Vash the Stampede is my DP G4-500 and it's 2 HDs are Asuka (from Evangelion) and KuroNeko Sama (Lord Black Cat from Trigun) One of my partitions on one drive is VashOS X, and is where OS X resides. 9.1 is on Asuka, and 9.2 is on KuroNeko Sama.
Lisa 4000 is my custom built Starmax 4000, named after my first computer, a performa 6320 that I named Lisa because I thought that the apple lisa kicked ass.  It's HDs are Lisa 4000, PowerMac 4400 (where most of it's parts came from), and Peforma 6320.
Ryoga is my powerbook 5300c. He travels with me everywhere and he's named after the eternally lost boy, Ryoga Habiki from Ranma 1/2, because I'm always getting lost. His HD is Midnight Saviour, because he's saved me in highschool when I had homework do the next day and I had to goto bed. (Used to hide under the covers and work on it)


----------



## Denneye (Jun 15, 2001)

Red_Right_Hand - OS 9.1 
Transmission - Swap 
New_Dawn_Fades - OS X
External 20GB Firewire
Hurt - Backup Area
Sleeping_Beast - Extra Storage

They are all titles of some of my favorite songs


----------



## hotani (Jun 15, 2001)

well, I had to find out some day... someone else (RacerX) uses the name HAL 9000!!

I first used that name when I had a weird corrupted hard drive problem, and just like the original HAL 9000, it seemed that my computer decided it was better off without my control!

Ever since then my machines have been named some variant of HAL 9000: "HAL", "HAL 9k"... and yes, I have even named a disk SAL!


----------



## ericmurphy (Jun 18, 2001)

My G4/500 SP AGP is named "DeepBlu," after (if I'm not completely making it up) the first chess application that could defeat a human grandmaster (wasn't the victim Gary Kasparov?).


----------



## marknicosia (Jun 19, 2001)

Mac 512e:  *Pink* (because I found several stick-on letters at my father's car dealership, and PINK was one of the only words I could make with the few letter i had.  I stuck them on the front.)

Mac SE:  *Silicon Menagerie* (I don't know why.)

Mac IIsi: *Deep Pink* (combining the name of my first mac and the IBM supercomputer that Gary Kasparov beat at chess.)

PowerComputing PowerTower Pro:  *Deeper Pink* (after the IBM supercomputer that beat Kasparov at chess.)

G4/500 Dual Processor:  *Double Deeper Pink* (and so on...)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 19, 2001)

It's safe to assume that everyone has a way of picking out names and that they all fall in a category and they are not just random occurences


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by marknicosia _
> *Double Deeper Pink*[/B]



Double Deeper Pink!


----------



## xdog (Jun 24, 2001)

partition 1: kohodog (OSX)
partition 2: woof (9.1)
firewire drive: woof woof


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 24, 2001)

No one has used Clarus or moof  ???????


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *William Gibson...His name for the world wide (even intergalactic) network in his stories was the "Matrix"...*


 Is that where the Star Trek Voyager Borg "Unimatrix 7 of 9" (sp?) came from?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *...I name my Mac with my name...*





> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Shouldn't you add "the second" or "junior" to the name...*


No, then it would be a euphemism for something else entirely...


----------



## PassY (Jun 25, 2001)

Venus (Mac 6100/66 with 8.5)
Pluto (My linux)
Jupiter (my W2k)

My Mac @ work is just called G3 (beige g3 233mhz 64mb ram, 20 inch)


----------



## Pascal (Jun 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *No one has used Clarus or moof  ???????*


I guess a Dalmatian iMac owner could call its Mac "Clarus". On the other hand, a Snow iMac owner could add a few black "cow spots" to the computer and call it "Moof".


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 25, 2001)

My iMac is named Johnstown Survivor.  My drive partitions are:  "Watergate", "Wackenhut", "Rand Corp" and "Dealy Plaza".


----------

